# My MC experience



## hdfxdli

When I was married and having problems, I was lead to believe it was all me, so I started a IC. the problem was not just me it was us... I talked the ex to go to an MC however, in hindsight it was one of the biggest problems in our marriage. the MC was a man hater and she did everything to back my ex opinions, right or wrong, she brought yup financial issues, even though we had none. Tried to get the ex to sue me for future earnings. 

this woman, was poison, as an MC she was terrible, filled my ex with bad ideas and tortured me in the meetings. She would situate the seating so I was isolated and both of them would beat me up.

Word to the wise find a good MC, ask around, ask for references, Go a few times and see what advice they give. If you both have that gut feeling run. We should have found another one. however hindsight 20/20. Not sure if it would have helped but all I know it was damaging and not productive in a positive fashion at all.


----------



## Funkykatz

I had the same problem with our MC. Except my MC was a woman who took my husband's side and they both attacked me the whole time. Yeah it's important to get a MC that you both agree on. The wrong MC can really have the power to make your marriage worse than before the counseling sessions even began.


----------



## jasmine9

Sounds just like the one we got rid of. I always came out of there feeling worse, she suggested porn for pur marriage, didn't seem to think hubby needed to be transparent when we were there for trust issues and the list goes on. After the last session we were talking divorce. We haven't seen her in 2 weeks and things are calm. I have found a faith-based counselor and we go on Wednesday.


----------

